# 고장나버렸단 걸 알아요



## Mykeleen

I try to learn new vocab through song lyrics. 
And in the chorus of Nell's Separation Anxiety, he says according to the English translation: "I know that I am broken." or "I'm broken, I realize this."
And when I look up the phrase "고장나버렸단 걸 알아요" I can't seem to find what 나버렸단 걸 means... 
고장 means "failure" and 알아요 means "know" right? 
Thanks for the help!


----------



## vientito

Trying to do one-to-one translation between korean and english you will end up doing just like goggle translation - it won't be satisfying at all

quite a lot of verbs can pair with 버리다 (another verb but functionally it's almost like an adverb) to mean "completely".  고장 is a noun - to get yourself a verb "broken down"  you need to add 나다 after it.  던 걸 is a special feature in korean that has no english equivalent.  It sort of forms a past completed action state for the aforementioned structure.  Do not expect dictionary will help you much on these things.  Their places are in a grammar text.


----------



## Superhero1

Hello, Mykeleen

나버렸다는 걸 = 나버렸다는 것을 = 나버렸다는 사실(the fact)을, therefore, to translate word to word, 'I know the fact that I have been broken.'

고장나버렸다 = end up being broken down (just as nuance)


----------



## youngbuts

As you know, 고장나버렸다 is a combination of 고장나다+-버렸다. I guess 고장나다 may not be a problem, but -버렸다 is a gray area even to me. As a Korean I can not define it with a few words or even with many words. Anyway I will try it.

Even though '-버렸다' works as a suffix for verbs, I could guess it has deriven from the verb '버리다' that means 'abandon'. Therefore to me '-버렸다' as a verb suffix also implies a state of being abandoned or deserted. (Frankly I don't know well what feeling you have when you use the verb 'abandon', so I have gotten to have a doubt if I can say 버리다 is  the same as 'to be abandoned'. Anyway) Being abandoned or deserted could imply something is not working or have not worked without my intention or in contrast to my aim or hope. Therefore, to me '-버렸다' as a suffix adds that feeling to main verbs as if modal verbs in Enlgish add some feelings to main verbs. 

For example, 
우리 사이가 끝장나버렸다.(Our relation has finished or has been doomed though I did not want it so.)
회사가 망해버렸다. (My company has bankrupt in constrast to my hope.  You can guess that to Koreans '-버렸다' implies something big and important to the speaker is done or doomed. So, in this case without any determiner before '회사', I assume '회사' probably is the company that the speaker belonged to or owned.)

I hope I could have helped you a little. If not, 저의 설명은 실패해버린 거에요. ^^(My exlpanation has failed in contrast to my hope that I wanted myself explain it to you well.)


----------



## youngbuts

As you know, 고장나버렸다 is a combination of 고장나다+-버렸다. I guess 고장나다 is not a problem, but -버렸다 is a gray area even to me. As a Korean I can not define it with a few words or with all words. Anyway I will try it.
Even though '-버렸다' works as a suffix for verbs, I could guess it has deriven from the verb '버리다' that mean 'abandon'. Therefore to me '-버렸다' as a verb suffix also implies a state of being abandoned or deserted. (Frankly I don't know well what feeling you have when you use the verb 'abandon', so I am a little dobt if I can say 버리다 is exactly the same as 'to be abandoned'. Anyway) Being abandoned or deserted could imply something is not working or have not worked without my intention or in contrast to my aim or hope. Therefore, to me '-버렸다' as a suffix add that feeling to main verbs.  
For example, 
우리 사이가 끝장나버렸다.(Our relation has finished or has been doomed though I did not want it so.)
회사가 망해버렸다. (My company has bankrupt in constrast to my hope.  You can guess that to Koreans '-버렸다' implies something big and important to the speaker is done. So, in this case without any determiner before '회사', I assume '회사' probably is the company that the speaker belonged to or owned.)

I hope I could have help you with this. If not, 저의 설명은 실패해버린 거에요. ^^


----------



## Rance

Hello Mykelen,

I believe that vientito's explanation seems most accurate one.
버리다 means abandon, throw away when used as verb.
When it's used as auxiliary verb, as vientito explained, it indicates that an action was completely finished or that the subject ended up doing it.
It also implies that as result of completed action of the speaker feels either relieved or unsatisfied of the action. 
In your context, I can deduce that speaker doesn't feel happy with status.
But please note that 버리다 can also convey opposite(positive) feeling depending on the context.


----------



## Mykeleen

Thank you all. I think I understand now... Tricky sentence! ^__^


----------

